# Some Trout I Drew



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if these count as photography but I wanted to share them!


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice- but shouldn't you be fishing instead of thinking about fishing?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha ha ya I have till weekends though and this occupies my time nicely 
Here is another one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

